# 5k to students who FAIL A Levels ???



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Firstly-how is this an incentive to PASS? 

Secondly-tax payers money none the less! 

This is at Blackburn College, if it was out of his wages then yes put YOUR money where your mouth is, but not OURS! 

It was in the Sun top left of p12. 

When ladies in my own area will nw be now refused funding for ivf/icsi which costs less than this 5k for students who fail. 

what is going on?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i thought the same thing if it came out of his wages and he was so confident then fine!!

L x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Shocking isnt it?x


----------



## Star2010 (Mar 28, 2010)

Absolutely discusting.  this country is going to s**t.  Sorry for the bad language but things like this make me sooooooooo MAD!!!!!! XXX


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Star me too! its jst absolute madness! if that happened when i was in college id have thought about failing and re sitting the last yr (free to the student if u r under 19 on the start date costing tax payers mre money) and they get 5k to blow too!x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

You'd have to hope they've come and intervene such a measure, I'm sure I read that the EMA was due to go as is wasn't seen as being cost effective. 

I'm sure with the cuts that they need to make, rewarding people for failure isn't going to be something they support. 

xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Mrsm-its jst 1 college, not all colleges. And thats what their head has chosen to do, with parents approval! Im + it wont b catching on, but when country is in a mess and like u said other things being cut, i dont knw how this man can even approve this! 

And how can they make sure no1 fails? if a student doesnt complete/start an exam or bother to do coursework? they cant force them to write! 

xx


----------

